# why am i force to do uberX with my nice car?



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

anyone here who is an uber driver that has the option that can only do uberXL and uberSelect without being force to accept uberX on their nice/new car?

if so how did you do it? i try emailing support like 10 times they say they cannot do it for me because of the city i live in (san anotnio)

but when i look at my uber rider app i see some select vehicle does not show them accepting uberx and just uberselect...so WTF is uber lying to me or what is this BS?

i have a highlander 2013 and uber allow me to do uberXL/uberx and uberx/uberSelect (so i got 2 vehicle added)

but then they dont give me an option or a added vehecile to only accept uberxl/uberselect or just uberselect or just uberxl..im very piss off and wanted to quit because i whenever i go online all i get is uberX and i always cancel on them and soon my account will be deactivated if i keep canceling and try to snipe for just uberSelect

so my question is how do i opt out of doing uberX because the pays sucks..all i want to do is uberXL/uberSelect when i am ready to drive or just XL or just select alone is fine without stupid uberx

thanks


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I am not sure I followed that exactly, but basically if you are on the XL platform, you will receive X pings. It does in fact upset some XL drivers who feel they then are likely to miss XL calls while they run the current X ride. 

Select..... You have to ask yourself if Uber really supports the more selective platforms. Uber Black drivers feel they are being undercut by X would be a prime example. Some towns may not even be bringing more Select cars online would be another example.

UberX, Uber Pool, that is the direction in which Uber seem to focus their energies. If you want to avoid X rides, you may need to remove your car from XL. Select may allow you to only run select calls, I am not sure about that anymore. 

Yes, it does make a certain kind of sense to be on a bunch of Uber platforms, but to a certain degree, one undermines the others. Hope that helps.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you drive for Uber, you and your car belong to them as soon as you log on. Keep cancelling the X rides. If they cut you off, at least you'll have the self-respect and dignity which will come from knowing you stood up for yourself, which is more than most drivers will ever have.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yet we are independent contractors that cannot choose who/what/where. If we are independent we should not be penalized for refusing and not accepting jobs we don't want...deactivation of a phone is being fired..uber can't have it both way..


----------



## Ecity (Oct 23, 2015)

I see that in most markets all new drivers must accept X regardless of what kind of vehicule they have. That sucks.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

In London, Uber are not taking on any new UberExec drivers (Mercedes E Class/BMW 5 Series/Audi A6). 

However, if you got one of those cars, you can still join, but you will only get UberX work. 

Existing UberExec drivers, are still able to accept Exec work only, but can also opt to accept X work as well (though most won't).


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I can run Uber XL only. Need to set it up with Uber. I have an XL only and just regular that allows for X and XL. I choose the one I want to run that night.


----------



## big daddy matt (Nov 2, 2014)

I have an 06 highlander no select in jacksonville. I can run xl only or x and xl....i run xl only til a surge hits then I switch to accept both. It takes more work of watching the app but don't have much of a choice these days


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

you are NOT forced to do anything. you chose to do it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

kevin dang said:


> anyone here who is an uber driver that has the option that can only do uberXL and uberSelect without being force to accept uberX on their nice/new car?
> 
> if so how did you do it? i try emailing support like 10 times they say they cannot do it for me because of the city i live in (san anotnio)
> 
> ...


Either specifically LIST all modes in your support claim (use the help/problem button WITHIN app, and number them like 1. uberX & select 2. Select ONLY etc).... or just beg em to at least let you do Select w/o X...or ask for each possible mode separately as 1-2-3 & "all of the above" for #4

Got a second 'vehicle' for Select-Only for my 335d within half a day of asking thru app... $100 airport rides and NO FRIKIN POOL, niiice


----------

